# Anyone Fly fish for Freshwater Drum



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I get right now a lot of you are probably busy with steelhead, but does anyone ever target freshwater drum on the fly? If so, when is the best time of year to target them (as far as Lake Erie and its tribs are concerned), and what Erie tributaries seem to have the most of them? Also, what flies seem to work the best?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I fish for drum fairly often but I fish Ohio river tribs. 
Crawfish imitations work best for me but I occasionally find them feeding on shiners and other small baitfish.
Spring and Fall are normally best in my area.
Good Luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I get schools of them in my local river. I catch them alot on buggers with rubber legs. A lot of times smallies will hang out around them 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

yea reef donkeys are a lot of fun on the fly. Ive caught these accidentally on the rocky, black, and vermilion all near the first or second rapids of the river. This usually happened early summer or late spring when I was fishing for smallmouth. It would be on chartreuse and white clousers or olive crayfish patterns. When I actually target them ill go out on the breakwall piers on lake erie and cast chartreuse and white clousers and do okay youll also get whitebass, largemouth and all sorts other species too. If you had a boat Im sure you could do really well and catch some monster donkeys. But I ve never tried for them in the fall.


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Caught these two in early July sight fishing a deeper hole on a small creek. They both took a size 6 olive near nuff sculpin. 23 and 25".
I only target them if I see them, otherwise it's accidental while fishing for smallies.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I would figure to target gaspergou, you'd want something like a zonker, wooly bugger or clouser and a full sink line to get down deep. We use that set up with our white bass runs in the later winter/early spring. Seems like gou fish would be about the same.

Here's an article by a fellow up in Dallas on fly fishing for them: http://texasflycaster.com/tag/gaspergou/


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

catch them all the time in rivers and lake erie. They will hit anything !


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Last year I caught a nice Drum almost into into Norwalk on the Huron in kayak.


----------

